# Coach X Peanuts 2021 Outlet Release



## stardustgirl

The early access was supposed to be Sunday, but it's started today! There is soooo much stuff - 71 pieces on the website, plus I've seen a couple of photos of things not on the site right now, so maybe it's not all out yet. There are a number of signature print items, which seems to be a new thing with the Peanuts collections.
Peanuts items


----------



## Christinakit

stardustgirl said:


> The early access was supposed to be Sunday, but it's started today! There is soooo much stuff - 71 pieces on the website, plus I've seen a couple of photos of things not on the site right now, so maybe it's not all out yet. There are a number of signature print items, which seems to be a new thing with the Peanuts collections.
> Peanuts items


Yes I got the mini backpack and looking to get the charm. Can you send a link from IG to see what else is not out? Thanks a bunch


----------



## stardustgirl

Christinakit said:


> Yes I got the mini backpack and looking to get the charm. Can you send a link from IG to see what else is not out? Thanks a bunch



This one? Thesnoopyfansclub on Instagram I didn't see the cardigan on the current site, but it's on the IG post. There are some other things too.
I got the Snoopy and Woodstock bag charms. I passed on the bear. It just looks kind of creepy to me, lol!


----------



## Christinakit

stardustgirl said:


> This one? Thesnoopyfansclub on Instagram I didn't see the cardigan on the current site, but it's on the IG post. There are some other things too.
> I got the Snoopy and Woodstock bag charms. I passed on the bear. It just looks kind of creepy to me, lol!


thanks nice .yes I didn’t like the bear either I am getting the snoopy in coach print now charm. I love the cardigan too but didn’t see it in coach outlet website


----------



## pandorabox

I am in love with the collection and ordered several pieces. I am so excited. It is one of their best well done collaborations I have seen.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Very disappointed really wanted to buy a bag or slg but don’t like any of it


----------



## crazycatlady76

pandorabox said:


> I am in love with the collection and ordered several pieces. I am so excited. It is one of their best well done collaborations I have seen.


I love this collection as well.  It is even better in person.  I ordered online with the early access but still ent to my local outlet release day to see some items in person.  It was so adorable I ended dup buying two more charms and another bag.  Can't wait for my online order to arrive!


----------



## Caspin22

I love the Peanuts, so even though I don't typically buy MFF items, I picked up the Snoopy City Tote in the store today.  I want the canvas Woodstock tote as well, but they didn't have it in the store so I'll have to order it.


----------



## pandorabox

crazycatlady76 said:


> I love this collection as well.  It is even better in person.  I ordered online with the early access but still ent to my local outlet release day to see some items in person.  It was so adorable I ended dup buying two more charms and another bag.  Can't wait for my online order to arrive!


Please share when they arrive! I am with you.


----------



## Christinakit

What I noticed the qualify not the same as the Mickey one that was coach.com collaboration earlier this year. Also even though I love the collection the two zippers on top are not as easy to operate due to zip cover. But overall love it


----------



## Alexa5

These are really cute!


----------



## Christinakit

Alexa5 said:


> These are really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5141260


The charms looks so much cuter in person thank you for sharing love them


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> These are really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5141260


Love all of these!


----------



## crazycatlady76

My haul from the local outlet.  I can't wait for my online orders to arrive.


----------



## Christinakit

crazycatlady76 said:


> My haul from the local outlet.  I can't wait for my online orders to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5141591


Love it so pretty


----------



## Nancy in VA

My babies


----------



## Alexa5

Snoopy!


----------



## ILBagLady

Happy camper!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ILBagLady said:


> Happy camper!


Soooo cute!
I just ordered mine.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got the Snoopy tote and a small pouch that I can use for lipsticks.


----------



## lemondln

Christinakit said:


> What I noticed the qualify not the same as the Mickey one that was coach.com collaboration earlier this year. Also even though I love the collection the two zippers on top are not as easy to operate due to zip cover. But overall love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141091



Soooo cute! I missed this one, hope they restock


----------



## lemondln

Nancy in VA said:


> My babies




So cute, I also got the snoopy charm


----------



## lemondln

Love snoopy charm


still waiting for the brown bear charm and rowan satchel


----------



## reallyfancy

Christinakit said:


> What I noticed the qualify not the same as the Mickey one that was coach.com collaboration earlier this year. Also even though I love the collection the two zippers on top are not as easy to operate due to zip cover. But overall love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141091


OMG love this so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy Camper arrived.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another picture.  So cute.


----------



## lemondln

Snoopy Rowan satchel and brown bear, cuter than expected


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I was late to the realease but was able to get the snoopy and Woodstock bags charm by calling around. I was also able to get the large snoopy doll when it popped up last week at the new lower price of $210. I picked up the boxy cosmetic also by calling around to outlets. And got the scarf when I went to an outlet near me. I think it pairs well with my marleigh satchel  I also have a Woodstock snap wallet coming in mail also from an outlet I called up and had one left.


----------



## Alexa5

For anyone that likes Alex and Ani bracelets, they now have a Peanuts collection, fyi.... Some of them are really cute, and they have a sale going on right now too depending on how much you spend.


----------



## toujours*chic

LL Bean has a Peanuts collection available now as well- several items are sold out but still some cute stuff left:


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I have since acquired more things searching around outlets. And there is still more to come cause I ordered off the cyber Monday deals. I was also able to acquire the hoodie from a nice lady who sold it to me at cost when they were available online. I also got the sneakers I will update with a new picture soon when it’s all here but this is in my possession now.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Finally completed my entire set that I wanted from the Coach peanuts collection I recently acquired the sneakers and a hoodie at cost from some nice ladies. And I was able to get the long zip wallet and mini Serenas as well as the wristlets from the outlet release on cyber Monday. ￼I am so excited for this collection and so glad I was able to get it!￼ And it didn’t cost an arm and a leg lol. Most of my items were straight from the outlet at clearance cost by calling around to different outlets around the USA Besides the hoodie and sneakers which I bought off of two ladies at outlet price but from original release cost.


----------



## lemondln

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Finally completed my entire set that I wanted from the Coach peanuts collection I recently acquired the sneakers and a hoodie at cost from some nice ladies. And I was able to get the long zip wallet and mini Serenas as well as the wristlets from the outlet release on cyber Monday. ￼I am so excited for this collection and so glad I was able to get it!￼ And it didn’t cost an arm and a leg lol. Most of my items were straight from the outlet at clearance cost by calling around to different outlets around the USA Besides the hoodie and sneakers which I bought off of two ladies at outlet price but from original release cost.




wow, so dreamy    love love this collection


----------

